# Finding a new trainer



## timmythenarwhal (Sep 21, 2015)

I'd been working with a trainer who was willing to help me for free for a couple months, all was going well until a horse we were working with refused to back out of a trailer. He took a whip and started beating its nose, he did this several times before I finally made him stop. I think I need a new trainer now... I feel that anyone willing to beat a horse for refusing to do something it has never done before and is scary to it shouldn't be trusted to train a horse... Any thoughts/suggestions on finding a new trainer?


----------



## BeachinIt (Apr 17, 2012)

timmythenarwhal said:


> I think I need a new trainer now... I feel that anyone willing to beat a horse for refusing to do something it has never done before and is scary to it shouldn't be trusted to train a horse... Any thoughts/suggestions on finding a new trainer?


I'd say you're right. Someone who beats a horse period shouldn't be trusted, IMO. What type of riding do you do and where do you live? I've been looking for a new (eventing) trainer, too, and have contacted a few that I found online on the websites for local show organizations (for example, I found some on the North Carolina Dressage and Combined Training Association website). When I lived in a different state, I got lucky and found a great eventing trainer advertising on Craigslist. I've also just googled dressage trainers and eventing trainers in my area, and found a few that way. 

I have pretty bad social anxiety, and that extends (even more so, actually) into phone calls, so I tend to do all my searching and communication via email...I could probably find a lot more if I would pick up the phone and talk to people I don't know :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## timmythenarwhal (Sep 21, 2015)

I live in central Minnesota, I've been looking online but its kinda hard since I'm limited on monies. There's a pretty good trainer close to me, but its $45 for a 45 minute lesson! I have friends who say that's not that bad, but it seems like it is. I'm looking into doing lessons with a group, but I'm having issues finding one of those around me :/.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

timmythenarwhal said:


> I live in central Minnesota, I've been looking online but its kinda hard since I'm limited on monies. There's a pretty good trainer close to me, but its $45 for a 45 minute lesson! I have friends who say that's not that bad, but it seems like it is. I'm looking into doing lessons with a group, but I'm having issues finding one of those around me :/.


I don't disagree with your idea to find a new trainer, I wouldn't let one whip my horse in the face for any reason. A good hard slap for a bite, ok, but for not backing out of a trailer? NO. 

The $45 for a private lesson is actually pretty good, even down here in OK where I find prices pretty darn reasonable, I pay $65. Unfortunately most of the trainers I've found over the last several years don't do group lessons anymore. I think that's a shame because I used to find riding in a group very beneficial.


----------



## sonib82 (Jul 24, 2015)

I have found the Minnesota Horseman's Directory to be helpful. A lot of the websites are out of date but many of them have Facebook pages now. 

Minnesota Horsemen's Directory: a free resource for Minnesota Horse Businesses 

Might give you some ideas on options in your area. Good luck!


----------

